# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  College Baseball Help...Recommended Stack

## FIPD33

I am 20 years old, am 5'10" 175lbs and play the outfield. I run a 6.6 60yrd and would like to get that time down. I am also trying to gain a little more power on the hitting side. I used to take prohormones but am looking for something better. I know AAS is not recommended yet at my age but I am still interested in finding a good stack.

----------


## brad1986

wait a min.... steroids in baseball ?? Dont let congress see this thread

----------


## brad1986

I dont see how roids are going to help you esspecially playing outfield. Id work on training harder or differently first esspecially at 20

----------

